# Am I the only crazy one? VW CC Whistling Noise



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I got my CC back in September this year, and second week I had the car, I heard a really loud whistling noise coming from the engine, took it back to the dealership according to them it was the water pump that needed to be replaced. Once replaced the first time, 2 days go by and the noise is back,:banghead:, so they replaced it once again, noise was back regardless. To make my story short the noise has come back every single time they replaced the water pump which makes me think its not the issue. They have replaced it a total of 3 times.
Of course Im gettting a new car, since I worked out a deal with VWoA. 
- Just wanted to see if there any of you out there that have experienced the same issue, or am I the only one with a crazy CC:screwy:
-And also if any of you what might be the reason that is causing this noise.

I recorded multiple videos since my dealership apparently had never experienced an issue like this and wanted proof.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Similar to this? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n79jSzKA0L8


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> Similar to this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n79jSzKA0L8


hahaha no, I wish it was that, cause that would mean I did it on purpose LOL. In this case, its built it LOL:laugh:


----------



## scott508 (May 11, 2011)

I had the same kind of whistling noise. It turned out there was a crack in the intake manifold.

Here is a past tread about this. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5159093-Whistling-Noise-From-2.0T-Engine


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

scott508 said:


> I had the same kind of whistling noise. It turned out there was a crack in the intake manifold.
> 
> Here is a past tread about this.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5159093-Whistling-Noise-From-2.0T-Engine



ummm go figure, this people didnt even talk about this(the dealer techs) They just kept replacing the waterpump, which to be honest, Im no tech, dont know much about cars, but Im pretty sure it something else, and according to them, they have never experienced this issue before, what year is your CC?


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

scott508 said:


> I had the same kind of whistling noise. It turned out there was a crack in the intake manifold.
> 
> Here is a past tread about this.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5159093-Whistling-Noise-From-2.0T-Engine


Thanks for the reference, Im glad I'm not the only one:wave:


----------



## scott508 (May 11, 2011)

Mine is a 2010 the whistling started happening around 12000 miles. When I brought mine in the tech found the issue issue in about 30 minutes. When he pushed on the crack the whistling went away. They too had never seen the issue before. The intake manifold is made of plastic and there was no way anything could have hit it to create the crack. They figured it was just an manufacturing defect and replaced the part. If I remember correctly it took them about 6-7 hours to replace.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

scott508 said:


> Mine is a 2010 the whistling started happening around 12000 miles. When I brought mine in the tech found the issue issue in about 30 minutes. When he pushed on the crack the whistling went away. They too had never seen the issue before. The intake manifold is made of plastic and there was no way anything could have hit it to create the crack. They figured it was just an manufacturing defect and replaced the part. If I remember correctly it took them about 6-7 hours to replace.



Well my car is a 2012, and bought it with 30 miles on it, 1 to 2 weeks after getting the car, I heard the noise. They kept saying it was the waterpump, the last tech that took a look at the car, said it would be a seal or soemthing like that, when he released pressure from the water pump it stopped. Currently my car has 2500 miles and it still making that really annoying noise that now i can hear inside my car. Im just looking forward on getting the car replaced for another one, so I dont have to deal with this issue anymore.

I hope the Techs at esserman are able to figure it out the same way ur tech did


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Same issue here. Someone here mentioned that opening the coolant cap and relieving the pressure made the sound go away. Haven't been able to do it myself yet


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> Same issue here. Someone here mentioned that opening the coolant cap and relieving the pressure made the sound go away. Haven't been able to do it myself yet
> 
> 
> Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk





Yes it does work, last time I took in my car for the 4th time to check the noise, the tech opened up the coolant cap and the noise was gone. Have you taken it to the dealership?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder if this problem has anything to do with waht appears to be some critical alignment, or tensioning set-up of the small toothed belt that drives the waterpump. The service manual indicates that this alignment is critical. Maybe the service tech isn't getting this right when they installed your new pump.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> I wonder if this problem has anything to do with waht appears to be some critical alignment, or tensioning set-up of the small toothed belt that drives the waterpump. The service manual indicates that this alignment is critical. Maybe the service tech isn't getting this right when they installed your new pump.


well he is totally not getting it right, believe me, 3 waterpumps and noise always comes back, so I dont even think its the waterpump, its something else causing it for sure:sly:


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Best friend also has a 2012 with 215 miles on his. Car is making the exact same sound that you are describing. He has had it for two weeks and getting rid of it for a Passat.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

coppertone said:


> Best friend also has a 2012 with 215 miles on his. Car is making the exact same sound that you are describing. He has had it for two weeks and getting rid of it for a Passat.


MY car didnt even have 200 miles when it started making the sound. According to a Rep from VWoA is an issue has is happening to only some CCs, tell your friend not to give up and to try to get a newer CC, thats what IM doing, my dealership is already doing all the paperwork and should be picking up a newer CC within a couple of weeks, and didnt even have to go through the LEMON law

Even though the new Passat is super nice too, there is really not many cars out there like the CC


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

He has a very very nice trust fund, so swapping cars to him is like dining out to us lol. The longest I have ever seen him with a car is six months. Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

coppertone said:


> He has a very very nice trust fund, so swapping cars to him is like dining out to us lol. The longest I have ever seen him with a car is six months. Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.


hahah yeah it must be, I have a friend of mine that is the same way, he had a CC, then traded it for a Q5, then got a jetta, then sold the jetta and got A CC rline LOL, he is all over the place


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

The part that sucks is he never has them long enough to appreciate them. I spoke with him last night and he ordered an Hyundai Equus to use as his business car. The Passat is going from the dealership straight to the audio shop for a SQ install.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

I've had my CC for 2 weeks and 500 miles...started hearing this squealing or whistling from the engine. Will have my dealer check out the intake manifold when I bring it in for my "free" 90 day checkup.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

JLondon said:


> I've had my CC for 2 weeks and 500 miles...started hearing this squealing or whistling from the engine. Will have my dealer check out the intake manifold when I bring it in for my "free" 90 day checkup.


have fun with that, my car started doing that 1 week after I had gotten it with only 32 miles on the car. They replaced the waterpump 3 times. So now I am currently waiting for a new car VWoA is giving me. 

My advise to you is, dont wait! Go to the dealership and have them take a look at it. Cause the people at my dealership have no clue whats happening. And the noise only gets louder, believe me

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)

BUMP! I have 2010 CC that has the same noise in this video in the link(http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/29406-2009-tiguan-high-pitch-squeal). I had my car serviced in August and I had a leak on the Cam Shaft cover that they fixed. Could it be the breather valve as in the Link? Thanks!


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)




----------

